

Kim Dotcom's new Mega project - dutchbrit
http://me.ga
@KimDotcom
Servers overloaded. Adding capacity. Stop reloading :-)
======
dutchbrit
Already seems to be smashed down by traffic..

Same goes for <http://kim.com> & <http://kim.com/mega>

\-- UPDATE -- @KimDotcom Servers overloaded. Adding capacity. Stop reloading
:-)

------
dutchbrit
And it's back up: <http://samgranger.com/mega.png>

